# another venting to outisde question...



## phinsil6 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum and pretty new to the woodworking realm. So far I have used a Shop-Vac connected to dust deputy and it has worked out well for my dust collection needs. However it is loud and when i run it while doing a long cnc job or exhausting fumes from my 3D printer the noise is a real nuisance. We recently moved into our house and I am setting up shop in our finished basement. I'm trying to set up a permanent ducting system in which all the particulate is run through the dust deputy and the exhaust is pumped out a basement window vent.

However with this theory I am having a hard time determining what kind of new blower to get that will be quieter than the Shop Vac for extended (8-10hr) continuous runs and have enough suction or CFM to be effective. A couple questions to help guide the discussion:

is this inherently safe or unsafe?
what kind of blower is recommended?
4" or 6" duct runs?
how large a fan is needed?

I have attached my layout and ideas since it will be easier to describe that way.

I look forward to all the insight and critique from those of more experience here!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

buy a fein or festool. they are quieter than the tool.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I made an ambient air filter using a cast off HVAC air handler and 4" thick computer room filters. This unit has worked for the last 15 years. It is quiet and has two speeds (700 cfm & 1,000 cfm). My old basement shop was 12'x12', so it cycled the air in the shop every couple of minutes. For fumes exhaust, I used an old stove hood vent equipped with a 1" thick furnace filter and vented to the outside with a dryer vent. This was also quiet and could run all day long to vent the shop. I use my commercial ShopVac (95 cfm) for dust collection with all of my power tools. My new basement shop is 12'x22' and I have installed a vent fan using an inline furnace duct fan connected to a through the wall dryer vent. The old ambient filter will still be used, but it will turn the air half as quickly since the shop is twice the size of the old one.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Shop vacs ARE loud!*

They are loud for 2 reasons, the type of fan used and the type of motor used, both of which make a lot of noise. Shop vac use AC/DC brush type motors like a Skil saw.

Dust collectors use different fans/blowers and induction motors, which are very quiet. So, you need a different type of suction system than a shop vac to collect the dust and chips. Then you need an air filtration system like an overhead Jet AFS1000 to collect the airborne dust.

Exhausting odors is a different technology, that collecting dust. You either replace the odoriferous air or clean/scrub it. Exchanging it is easier and cheaper than scrubbing it.

In my shop, I use 4 different systems ... air filtration, air exhaust, shop vacs and large Dust collectors. Each does one thing and does it better than the other. If I sprayed a lot of finishes, I would need an additional collection and filtration system dedicated to the spray area/booth.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Have you considered a quieter shop vac? Ive got a Bostitch metal can, and while it's not completely silent it's the quietest shop vac ive used, not bad for $80. It's also far quieter than my dust collector, by a significant margin


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I use a Shop Vac for DC with a Dust Deputy. Works great for me. Ear plugs are a standard item when I go into the shop, even if I'm not running any equipment. That way I don't forget to put them in. Of course, I will remember as soon as I hit the switch!


----------



## phinsil6 (Oct 25, 2016)

thank you all for the responses. however after reading through all of them again, i still am left questioning.

i'm looking to spend as little money as possible. my wife already dislikes the money that goes into the shop already. purifying the air isn't an option either since i don't feel as though it's an absolute guarantee that all the chemicals are removed (i.e melting abs from printing, fumes when laser cutting plastics such as acrylic, etc...)

i do now understand that the furnace blower i had initially spec'd won't for to serve all purposes since it doesn't have the suction pressure necessary to pull chips.

one other thing i forgot to mention, in terms of turning over air. my shop is only one third of the finished basement and the basement is one large common area. it would take a very large air filtration system to turn over all the air in the basement.

i am looking at the grizzly 1hp dust collector (http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-HP-Dust-Collector/G8027?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com) but it still just releases the air to the basement again.

does anyone know of a way i can buy JUST the motor/blower portion? I would then hook that up to the dust deputy on the suction end, and then exhaust outside.


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a home made duct collector. I had the same problem with noise. I built a small room onto my shop and moved the dust collector out there. I vented it to the outside too. The worst problem is it takes a lot of heat out too. I may have to come up with some kind of filter for winter. Here heat loss is a big factor.


----------

